# Black and white pictures for babies to look at?



## Tygrrkttn (Jul 10, 2005)

Hey there,

Someoone had posted a link to a site that had those black and white pictures for babies to look at. They were available to print out. I think the specific link she posted was black shapes on a white background, but, others were available.

Thanks all,

Beth


----------



## Prensa (Jul 28, 2005)

these?


----------



## Ceili (Nov 21, 2001)

or these?


----------

